# Reverb high rate of refund requests (vs eBay)



## gsilbers (Sep 5, 2021)

I doing a sell off of many item In my studio and what's been a surprised is that people are buying, using it for a week or so and returning them. Very frustrating. 

I sold an elektron A4mk2 with tons of images and listed it as excellent but didn't have box and some wear. 
the refund claims I shouldn't have listed it as excellent condition cuz it has dirt/dirty. 

Another claimed a TV helicon voicelive2 had bad garbled audio and when I got it back it was fine. 
And another KT76 compressor just wants to return, no explanation. 

I list my shop policy as returns and special condition is that only returns if damage via shipping. 
Im concern if I reject these refund requests ill be dinged w bad reviews. 

Ive hardly had this issue with eBay. IS there something unique or different With reverb.com?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 5, 2021)

I haven't had many return issues selling stuff on ebay but haven't used Reverb. 
I tend to be cautious when describing things and shy away from terms like excellent as it can lead to unrealistic expectations. 
I do also tend to look at things closely under a lamp to look for marks etc that I might otherwise have missed. 
Under promise and over deliver is a good motto for online selling.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 5, 2021)

Technostica said:


> I haven't had many return issues selling stuff on ebay but haven't used Reverb.
> I tend to be cautious when describing things and shy away from terms like excellent as it can lead to unrealistic expectations.
> I do also tend to look at things closely under a lamp to look for marks etc that I might otherwise have missed.
> Under promise and over deliver is a good motto for online selling.



Thanks. I was seeing it as execent working conditions. There where plenty of high res images and mention no box. But I guess exellent is more subjective and you are right in under stating.

It’s just that two things bother me. One is that poeple think it’s a “store” like sweetwater and expect a level of return that Amazon got us all used to.

and two, there was plenty of images on a used item. I feel regardless of the statement of what condition it is, if it’s working and I can see the images and that’s what I get I feel that’s should be it with used item. Right?
Thats how I buy. If it’s working and I see the marks etc then I know what I’m getting. From a circuit bent Kalimba to a BMW X3, stuff that I buy online in the used market should be just those two. Image and working condition.

good condition for example is a icon platform m I sold that had one rubber button that’s loose kinda falls which I stated. And labeled it good condition and took images of that area.
It’s in good working condition everything works except that it has that button issue. 

I’m just venting but w reverb it’s been so many refund request.

The circuit bent Kalimba I later sold and got also a refund request because it’s not what they expected.
Ended up selling it but still. Seems people are trying out gear.

I added my shop policy that items returns on being damage via shipping.
doesn’t seem anyone sees that. And the listing just say returns accepted .
So now I have to add it to the actual listings.
I also hate how reverb that shows u no returns accepted as you are fucked once u buy it and creates no trust.


----------



## bjderganc (Sep 5, 2021)

Reverb.com has been great for me as a seller. I try to list gear at least one condition level beneath where I think it is. For example something I believe is in "excellent" condition would be listed as "very good." After all, they are subjective descriptions.

I also do a quick cleaning, and take crystal clear photos of the items and any damage or blemishes. Then before shipping I clean even more (especially dust and dirt).

That strategy has worked great. Basically, if there are any issues whatsoever, disclose them early and often. 

It could just be bad luck too. My eBay account has been attracting non-paying bidders recently. A non-paying bidder can easily waste a week of your time on that platform. (Note to anyone using eBay: do not accept an offer with their system, instead agree to an offer then change the price on the listing, that way they have to pay upfront)


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 5, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I doing a sell off of many item In my studio and what's been a surprised is that people are buying, using it for a week or so and returning them. Very frustrating.
> 
> I sold an elektron A4mk2 with tons of images and listed it as excellent but didn't have box and some wear.
> the refund claims I shouldn't have listed it as excellent condition cuz it has dirt/dirty.
> ...


Reverb does not allow bad ratings/reviews anymore - if someone attempts to leave anything less than a 4-star review, this message appears and you cannot post the rating/review - so, as a seller, you have nothing to worry about


----------



## veranad (Sep 5, 2021)

I have sold many items on Reverb with no problems at all.

My store doesn´t allow returns but I list items with the maximum pictures allowed (25), a long description, and mostly use the "good " condition in the description (even if they are "mint").

People have been spoiled to be able to return goods for no reason in online stores, but must understand that you are a private seller.

If you do not want returns, I would simply not allow them.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 6, 2021)

veranad said:


> I have sold many items on Reverb with no problems at all.
> 
> My store doesn´t allow returns but I list items with the maximum pictures allowed (25), a long description, and mostly use the "good " condition in the description (even if they are "mint").
> 
> ...


Also a good idea. As a buyer I always feel the reverbs’ way of saying no returns is very odd. It says “ AS IS as described” which is normally a way of saying it’s broken or you might be screwed. Therefore lowering any sales IMO w the intent of accepting returns and giving the sense of Amazon like services.

But yeah, I think people might have been spoiled or something. I never had these type of issues and have listed things about the same.

i also despise reverbs price tracking as it doesn’t account for shipping and stores play w that.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 6, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> Reverb does not allow bad ratings/reviews anymore - if someone attempts to leave anything less than a 4-star review, this message appears and you cannot post the rating/review - so, as a seller, you have nothing to worry about



that’s some shady practices. I’m guessing they don’t trust musicians but want others to trust the site to sell more. The more positive reviews the more sales.


----------



## mscp (Sep 6, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> I doing a sell off of many item In my studio and what's been a surprised is that people are buying, using it for a week or so and returning them. Very frustrating.


Wow. Seems like a lot of work to get rid of gear.

I used to post on particular sites like Gumtree "Come play with the product, and if you like it, buy it" to avoid any sort of exploitation. Like that guy from Lethal Weapon with Mel Gibson, "I'm too old for that ..."


----------

